# Which Football Position Fits Your GSD?



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Based on your GSDs attributes what position would he/she earn on a football team? 
Explain why your GSD would be great in that position. Pictures are encouraged! 
*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_football_positions


*I think Rugen would be a Tight End!* 

Rugen is strong, agile and fast but he is also great catch and turns into a tank when it comes to breaking through barriers. He may be on the smaller side but when his (larger) brother tries to block him while running Rugen puts his head down firms his shoulders and rams at full speed. There is no stopping him, he has no fear!


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.

I think Marshall would be a wide receiver. He's lanky and fast, catches pretty well, loves the spotlight, kinda whiney, and always wants 'the ball'!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax would definitely be the Team Mascot. She's to busy clowning around to focus on the goal line.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheerleader


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wide Reciever the Boy can catch a ball
and Run


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll definitely have to second the wide receiver position. Lucy's skinny, lanky, always hopping around, shes got these burst of speed and loves chasing down balls. Good lucky try catching her, she's like a deer when she runs. If you need a wide receiver, i've got one for your team.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think this one fits Bianca pretty well:
Running back (RB) — The modern term for the position formerly called "halfback." The running back carries the ball on most running plays and is also frequently used as a short-yardage receiver. Running backs, along with the wide receivers, are generally the* fastest *players on the offensive team. Most of them *tend not to run straight ahead*, preferring to make quick cutbacks to try to find holes in the defense.


She never runs straight ahead when playing, see video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SllnLiCOWpA


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chimo would have to be a head coach (Joe Gibbs)- Always observant and one step ahead of the Paq to keep everything in line and everyone prepared.

Tika would be a running back- small, deceivingly strong, agile and lightening fast to blow through the tiniest hole the offensive line (Barry Sanders/Walter Payton)

Rayne- she has the energy, speed, drive, moves and bRaynes to play both ways; Wide receiver (Art Monk)/Cornerback (Darrell Green) She WILL get the ball and the job done but might never be seen in the spotlight!

Gone but forever part of the team:

Phoenix- smart, always prepared, and lightening fast decision making, not afraid to run it if he had too with the muscle/precision to air it out- Quarterback (John Elway)

KC- like her sister the strength, skill, determination to play both sides slightly stronger in the defense Linebacker (Lawrence Taylor) to stuff the run and drop into coverage and Tight End (Shannon Sharpe) on offense to make the tough yards by receiving or the "blocking boost" needed for any good running back to break it on the outside.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What would Jethro be??


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto says if no one else wants to QB, he'll do it. Strange dog can actually throw the ball. Lives for the ball.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna's a cornerback...

_Typically two players that primarily cover the wide receivers. Cornerbacks attempt to prevent successful quarterback passes by either swatting the airborne ball away from the receiver or by catching the pass themselves. In rushing situations, their job is to contain the rusher. _

She runs, she stalks, she attacks, she tackles and she's always trying to take the toy away from whoever has it. Yep, that's my little girl!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: aubieWhat would Jethro be??


He is still in the peewee league. Generally he is still the football.







Always in on the action and generally takes the abuse and attention of all!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: aubieWhat would Jethro be??
> ...


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

defenitly a defensive back...best ball hawl on the feild


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Since moving down to Florida I seldom watch football unless the * <span style="color: #660000"> Redskins </span> * are playing. Ergo, I've forgotten the names of the majority of offensive and defensive positions. Hope you can follow what I'm saying.

*Faith* would be the defensive player who chases after the offensive player running down the field with the ball.
*Mac * would definitely be an offensive ball carrier.
*Slider * would be the defensive player who goes after Mac carrying the ball and always commits an unsportsman like conduct foul for fighting.
*Bruiser * would be the Quarterback barking the plays to the other offensive players.

My late *Niki * would have been a combination Center and Quarterback. He used to take his paw and hike his ball back between his hind legs, then turn around and chase it. Once he got the ball, he'd run around, then go back to his starting point and go for the next touchdown.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hail to the <span style="color: #660000">Redskins</span>!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:Wide Reciever the Boy can catch a ball
> and Run


That is exactly like Cody.

Isa would be the Quarterback. She throws her balls herself!


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: aubieWhat would Jethro be??
> ...


In on the action but taking almost all the abuse?

Sounds like a Detroit Lion!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Christian2009
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> ...










Poor Jethro! He's going to be one tough GSD!


My WGSD Mully would have made it on the D line, no question about it, probably a Defensive End. She was a lean 90 lbs and never saw a point to chasing the ball. Her theory was "why retrieve, you're just going to throw it again." But oh man, she would pummel any dog that had the ball, take it and prance away smiling. Yup, defensive end would have fit her perfect!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Don't feel bad for Jethro, he can dish it out as well as he can take it.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Cody would be a linebacker. He just plows through everything not worrying who's around and occasionally he can intercept the ball and run it back for a touchdown!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

CJ is probably a defensive linedog because he is always in the way of me getting to where I want to go.


----------

